# Shuttleworth air show cancelled



## trackend (Jun 28, 2007)

Just in case any body in the UK was contemplating heading over to the Shuttleworth Summer air show on Sunday its now been officially canceled due to bad weather. which is a real bummer as it was going to be a test run for my new camera lens before Duxford FL show the following week.

So just to rub salt into the wounds this was going to be the line up 

Hawker Cygnet

English Electric Wren

Dart Kitten

Currie Wott

de Havilland Chipmunk

de Havilland DH51 "Miss Kenya"

de Havilland DH60 Moth

de Havilland DH60 X Moth

Sopwith Pup

Bristol M1c Fighter

Miles Falcon

Miles Magister x 2

Hawker Tomtit

Avro Tutor

Gloster Gladiator

Hawker Hind

Westland Lysander

Hawker Sea Hurricane Mk1B

The "Edwardian Flying Machines"

Avro Triplane

Bristol Boxkite

Bleriot

Deperdussin

Blackburn Monoplane Type - D


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2007)

Darn, sorry to hear about that, Lee. You still have time to get a ticket and come out for the Camarillo show in August.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn that really sucks trackend


----------



## trackend (Jun 29, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Darn, sorry to hear about that, Lee. You still have time to get a ticket and come out for the Camarillo show in August.



I tell you what Eric if I didnt have the lens to pay for I would.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 29, 2007)

Save up a few quid and come out next year for Chino. That is a show that is sure to never disappoint. Edwards runs every other year now, so next year should see both the F-22 and the F-35. Lots of good stuff coming up. Hopefully, you'll be able to catch another show soon that is local to you.


----------

